
A Quantum Computing Cartoon by Scott Aaronson et al - xcodevn
http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-talk-4
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13178946)

